# New owner @ Hyatt



## AJCts411 (Jun 7, 2017)

Newbie here.  I recently purchased a week at Hyatt Sunset. Yep the deal actually passed.  My intention is to use the week for several years, so all of the point options and nuances, while interesting, are not a big focus just now.  I read the annual budgets, noticed a "club fee" for what I think is membership into the points system.  Question is membership into the points system (II, PP etc) mandatory or an option?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi AJC, and welcome to TUG!

The club fee allows you to see and manage your account through the HRC reservations system online. It also allows you to utilize your points to trade internally within the Hyatt system. You are automatically enrolled into II, which is the external exchange system Hyatt has chosen to work with and which is, in my opinion, the best of the exchange companies in terms of the quality of exchange opportunities available.

Given that you plan--at least initially--to use your ownership to stay each year at Hyatt Sunset, all of this is superfluous. But if you're like most of us, eventually you'll find you want to venture out and see other resorts and parts of the country, and both the internal and external exchanges will add a lot of value to your ownership.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 7, 2017)

AJCts411 said:


> Question is membership into the points system (II, PP etc) mandatory or an option?



Mandatory.  And, it is a mandatory fee for each week purchased, unlike HGVC.  

The brand new "points' based system? Not available for membership without a new developer 'points' purchase.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks, so this is a mandatory fee. I've been reading the thread about the "new" points system, "Not available for membership without a new developer 'points' purchase." I take that to mean, current owners will need to pay more for membership?


----------



## Pathways (Jun 8, 2017)

Current owners have no relationship with the new system. They would need to join the new system, which would mean yes, pay more.  How much? We really don't have good data on that yet.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 8, 2017)

That said, your ownership at Hyatt Sunset will require no additional fees (other than your annual maintenance fees) to secure your paid week there each year. In addition, if you eventually choose to trade within the HRC system to try other Hyatt properties, you'll be able to do that as well using your points.

The new points system you're referring to carries a separate inventory of units and will not impact your HRC ownership at Sunset.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 11, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> That said, your ownership at Hyatt Sunset will require no additional fees (other than your annual maintenance fees) to secure your paid week there each year. In addition, if you eventually choose to trade within the HRC system to try other Hyatt properties, you'll be able to do that as well using your points.
> 
> The new points system you're referring to carries a separate inventory of units and will not impact your HRC ownership at Sunset.



Does HSR having parking fee's, or is it free for one car?


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 12, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Does HSR having parking fee's, or is it free for one car?


Last time we were at Sunset Harbor.
it was 10 bucks for all week with in and out privileges. You park in the covered garage shared with the hotel next door Can't remember the name or who owns it now last I heard was Jimmy Buffett


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for all of the info, another question.  My first "official" use for the week I purchased, is more than a year out.  And I have not received anything from Hyatt since the close...as in how to access the system, membership etc. How long would this usually take or should I be contacting them?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 19, 2017)

From the time you close escrow, Hyatt has up to 45 days to enter your new ownership into their system. It is currently taking about 30 days. You will receive a welcome packet email from HRC with instructions on how to register your new account. If you're past 30 days already, I'd give them a call to check on things at 1.800.GOHYATT.


----------



## Kal (Jun 21, 2017)

AJCts411 said:


> Newbie here.  I recently purchased a week at Hyatt Sunset. Yep the deal actually passed.  My intention is to use the week for several years, so all of the point options and nuances, while interesting, are not a big focus just now.  I read the annual budgets, noticed a "club fee" for what I think is membership into the points system.  Question is membership into the points system (II, PP etc) mandatory or an option?


Although you plan to stay at Sunset, there could be a situation where you want to stay at a different week.  To do that you would rely on the point value of your unit and request confirmation of the alternate week.  If you do not own a townhouse, you might want to stay in just the studio or 1 BR portion of your unit.  That change will provide you unused points to use in another manner.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 23, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> From the time you close escrow, Hyatt has up to 45 days to enter your new ownership into their system. It is currently taking about 30 days. You will receive a welcome packet email from HRC with instructions on how to register your new account. If you're past 30 days already, I'd give them a call to check on things at 1.800.GOHYATT.



I did call the number...holy answering system madness!, basicly the person I spoke to was not interested in helping in anyway, other than to say 45 days and they will contact me (in other words don't bother me). It has been over 45 days, about 52.  My plan of resolution...start calling daily, and escalate every day starting on day 60.


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 23, 2017)

AJCts411 said:


> I did call the number...holy answering system madness!, basicly the person I spoke to was not interested in helping in anyway, other than to say 45 days and they will contact me (in other words don't bother me). It has been over 45 days, about 52.  My plan of resolution...start calling daily, and escalate every day starting on day 60.


The one thing I found in dealing with Hyatt as a owner for over 20 yrs., is being the squeaky wheel gets oiled. I have had use the 800 number,, email, consigner. They tend to move at the speed of corporate(unless you owe them money)..........not very fast. They put a new meaning in "30 days net".   GOOD LUCK


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 25, 2017)

Parking is $15 for the week for Sunset Harbor owners in the Margaritaville Resort parking garage.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 25, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> From the time you close escrow, Hyatt has up to 45 days to enter your new ownership into their system. It is currently taking about 30 days. You will receive a welcome packet email from HRC with instructions on how to register your new account. If you're past 30 days already, I'd give them a call to check on things at 1.800.GOHYATT.





AJCts411 said:


> I did call the number...holy answering system madness!, basicly the person I spoke to was not interested in helping in anyway, other than to say 45 days and they will contact me (in other words don't bother me). It has been over 45 days, about 52.  My plan of resolution...start calling daily, and escalate every day starting on day 60.



AJCts411 - The date you close escrow had no bearing on Hyatt. After you close, the deed must be recorded and copies/original returned.  Just this process can be hours if E recording is accepted in the county where the resort lies, or days-weeks if hard documents must be mailed. A copy of the recorded deed, check, and other docs must then be sent to Hyatt.

*After* the proper documents and check are received by Hyatt, then they state they will have your transfer done within 30 business days. 

1800 GOHyatt # rings to the reservations people (I think they are still in Illinois) and they may try to transfer your call.  Best bet is to call Hyatt transfer directly at 727-803-9529 and leaving a message.  They will return your call. They can tell you the date it was received and where in the process it is.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 25, 2017)

Great resource, Pathways. Thank you!


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 1, 2017)

New owner here at Pinion Pointe Annual Diamond Week. Finally got access to my HRC online account. Immediately converted to CUP usage and put in request for Summer weeks in Beaver Creek. Will see if any of them hit for 2018. Just a few observations compared to Vistana which I own over 20 resale units and very familiar with Vistana's system:

- feels like Hyatt nickel and dimes you with these fees for reservations such as the $41 fee for a cup request list reservation. 

- I like how you can request and be on a waitlist for availability to open up which is totally different from Vistana

- Annoying that you have to manually type in your credit every time you put in a request for waitlist. Wish there was a way to put credit card on file

- wish there was a way to pick more than one type of unit size rather than one or all when making a request or reservation. 

- negative: it seems check in dates are fixed to certain dates depending on length of stay compared to Vistana where you can pick any day when in star option period.


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2017)

If you call Hyatt, they will keep your credit card number in their file.  So next time they will ask if you want to use that card or a different card.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 1, 2017)

Kal said:


> If you call Hyatt, they will keep your credit card number in their file.  So next time they will ask if you want to use that card or a different card.


Thanks Kal. I was referring to the online request system. Your website and posts have been tremendously helpful to me for even considering a Hyatt timeshare.  Is there any difference or benefit in calling to make a waitlist request vs doing it online. I made sure I checked the box of not cancelling the request if another reservation was filled


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2017)

Calling is definitely more personal and you can chat about ideas and options.  Will cost an additional few bucks over the on-line fee.  You've got it right in checking the correct box.  I know lots of owners who have been burned by that mistake on-line or error on the part of the Hyatt telephone contact.

For me I do the research on line then call GO-HYATT.  Old school approach.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 2, 2017)

Kal said:


> Calling is definitely more personal and you can chat about ideas and options.  Will cost an additional few bucks over the on-line fee.  You've got it right in checking the correct box.  I know lots of owners who have been burned by that mistake on-line or error on the part of the Hyatt telephone contact.
> 
> For me I do the research on line then call GO-HYATT.  Old school approach.


So if one of the many waitlist requests that I currently have ends up matching, then do I get an email asking if I want to confirm the reservation and be charged the $41? If so, then let's say I confirm it then 2 weeks later another one of my waitlist request matches and I would like that one better than the one I confirmed before. Is there a charge to cancel the previous match and then do I get charged another $41 for the new reservation?  How long do I have to confirm a waitlist match?  Sorry for all the questions but this system is definitely different.


----------



## bdh (Jul 2, 2017)

pacman777 said:


> So if one of the many waitlist requests that I currently have ends up matching, then do I get an email asking if I want to confirm the reservation and be charged the $41? If so, then let's say I confirm it then 2 weeks later another one of my waitlist request matches and I would like that one better than the one I confirmed before. Is there a charge to cancel the previous match and then do I get charged another $41 for the new reservation?  How long do I have to confirm a waitlist match?  Sorry for all the questions but this system is definitely different.



If there are points in your account when one of your waitlist requests becomes available, the HRC system automatically and immediately confirms your reservation.  If you want to cancel a confirmed reservation, its a $51 fee via web and $57 via phone.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 2, 2017)

bdh said:


> If there are points in your account when one of your waitlist requests becomes available, the HRC system automatically and immediately confirms your reservation.  If you want to cancel a confirmed reservation, its a $51 fee via web and $57 via phone.


Yikes! I didn't realize it was immediate. Thanks for the info. I put several types and combinations for a reservation for multiple room types spanning different dates and two resorts in the same area (Beaver Creek) just so I would have a better chance of a match if something came available. I guess this would be one example where I would need to check the box where I want the request list to be cancelled upon confirmation of another match.  I am seeing some drawbacks to Hyatt's system now.  I hope I can go in an modify the various request list reservations rather than having to book a brand new request.


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2017)

Once a request is submitted it can't be modified.  You can always cancel and resubmit a new request at no fee.  The downside is you go to the end of the line on waitlist priority.  Checking the box would require some careful thought.  Think thru all the "what-ifs" including the associated fees for booking, cancelling and booking again.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 2, 2017)

Kal said:


> Once a request is submitted it can't be modified.  You can always cancel and resubmit a new request at no fee.  The downside is you go to the end of the line on waitlist priority.  Checking the box would require some careful thought.  Think thru all the "what-ifs" including the associated fees for booking, cancelling and booking again.


Gotcha. Thanks for advice. Also if I am using my Piñon Pointe unit week 16 which i converted to CUP to request a July 2018 reservation at another resort, then do I need to pay the maintenance fees for 2018. The terms seemed to indicate such but when I go to the link for the dues it says nothing is currently due.


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2017)

The pay ahead, pay backward is an interesting issue.  The website will always look to the normal MF due date, but the ability to use next year's points is a separate issue.  I would call Hyatt and specifically ask the question.  Then call again later and talk to a different person.  The advisers are not consistent on the issue.  The real test is when the computer comes to your name on the wait list and verifies MF status, things can go south without you even knowing there is a issue.  Once you know for a reliable fact that the resort is "pay ahead", then you need to pay the MF before those points are used for next year.  If it's "pay backward" then pay the MF when normally scheduled.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Kal, do you have a list of which resort is pay ahead vs pay backward?


----------



## Kal (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry, I don't have a list. This topic has been discussed in other threads, so maybe do a little searching and some of the resorts will be identified.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok, thanks


----------

